# مرفقات عن القري السياحية ...للتحميل المباشر



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني واخواتي الكرام ...اعضاء الملتقي الهندسي المميز ...
اليكم مرفقات عن قري سياحية بالمساقط والواجهات وبعض الصور من الموقع ...لمن اراد الاستزاده والتعرف عن طبيعة القري السياحية ...
وجزاكم الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لازال هناك بقية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 نوفمبر 2006)

وايضا...تفضل تكملة للموضوع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 نوفمبر 2006)

قرية رائعة ...بالمساقط والواجهات ...نظام حسن فتحي


----------



## engawy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخ عاشق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 نوفمبر 2006)

engawy ....
بل الشكر لك لاهتمامك بالتحميل والرد ورغبتك في الاستزاده من العلم ...وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إمبراطور المهندسين (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً.. جهد طيب ومشاركة مميزة


----------



## khoookha (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاريع الجميله


----------



## م / رانية (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## معماري فقط (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي عاشق مواضيعك جميعها قيمة فجزاك الله خير


----------



## shaheen17 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي عاشق حب رسول الله ........المواضيع والكتب والمشاركات الروحية جميعها إنما تدل على مدى إخلاصك ورغبتك في تقديم أفضل وأسمى ما عندك................. شكرا جزيلا لك

أخي أرغب بالسؤال عن بعض الكتب عملت على تنزيلها ووضعت ال -pass- ولكنها لم تعمل فكيف العمل ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## mido_49 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا عاشق انا كنت بدور فعلا على المشاريع دى لان الدكتور الكردى هو اللى بيدينا فى الكليه و هو مدينا مشروع موتيل فشكرا ليك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (17 نوفمبر 2006)

امبراطور المهندسين .....خوخه.....م/ رانية .....معماري فقط ......شاهين......ميدو ...
بارك الله فيكم والف شكر علي اهتمامكم بالرد والتعليق ....واتمني لكم ان تكونوا قد حصلتم علي المعلومات التي تفيدكم ....وجزاكم الله كل خير 


....

اخي شاهين ....بالنسبة لكلمة السر تأكد انك تستخدم نفس الحروف بنفس الشكل اي الحرف الكبير كبير والصغير صغير ...لان هذه المشكلة قابلتني ووجدت انني كنت اكتب الحروف سواء ...بعدها ادركت انه لابد من كتابة الpass كماهو الحرف الكبير كبير والصغير صغير ...حاول مرة اخري واتمني لك النجاح باذن الله


----------



## مهندس يسرى (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا واعانك كما تعين الاخرين


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جداً ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## zoubir (26 ديسمبر 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii boucoup


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذه الصور الممتازه و نرجو المزيد :55:


----------



## masa_arch2010 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## zoubir (27 ديسمبر 2006)

متشكررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## اللص الطائر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد يونس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااائع يا اخى بجد انا بجمع معلومات على القرى السياحيه وموضوعك افدنى كتير


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مصطفى رافع (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## مايزنر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذه المشاركة الجميلة...


----------



## العمارة ام الفنون (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله مشكور علي هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## يزن العرابي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك مجهووووووووووووود مشكور عليه


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .....بس بدي أسأل سؤال ليش سيارتك مخلوعة دواليبها بتوقيعك ..هههههه

توقيعك عجبني بدي اسرق جزء منه


----------



## هيثم لامين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

:77:thank you​


----------



## سامح عمارة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## hananfadi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الزيز على هده المشاركة 
"كنت فين السنة الماضية لما كنا محتاجينك ههههههههههههههههه..........."


----------

